# Cryptocoryne cordata “Rosanervig Roundiolia”



## ts168

Cryptocoryne cordata "Rosanervig Roundiolia"
New Rare crypt. Nice pattern.


----------



## h4n

very nice! Is that emersed grown in wild?


----------



## ts168

Yes sir. will put it into cultivation soon.


----------



## JeffyFunk

Nice plant. However, how do you know that the plant actually has the 'rosanervig' virus? To me, the stripes in the leaves look more like a natural variation in color, rather than that caused by the virus. Do you have any background or collector information on this particular species? Just curious...


----------



## rs79

Dead ringer for C. cordata var. diderici from Sumatra, specifically the NJ 86-26 accession. it was found recently near Jakarta.

http://crypts.aquaria.net/species/alpha/d/DID/


----------



## CP77

Hi all
Here is my C rosanervig roundiolia


----------



## illustrator

"Roundifolia" sounds too much "made up" to me. It is a strange combination of English and Latin. What do you want to say with it? I also agree that it has no similarity to the _C. cordata_ clone known as "Rosanervig".

To me a species name + possibly subspecies or variety (but scientifically described and published in international literature as such, not "made up"!) + possibly a locality or other collection data say so much more.

If you want to give it an unique name, why not give it your initials & a collection number?


----------



## miremonster

That "Rosanervig Rotundifolia" (or "...Roundifolia" was already shown somewhere with an inflorescence. Yellow spathe as in cordata, long whiteish tube. I try to find it again. t would be interesting where the plant occurs.


----------



## miremonster

The inflorescence (blurred) is shown on FB, Aroid Identification Center: https://www.facebook.com/groups/aroidid/permalink/821192627937759/


----------



## illustrator

I have to say sorry, as it is apparently a name for a plant which is around for longer. I didn't know that and thought that it was made up now. Sorry.


----------



## miremonster

Suwidji Wongso informed on Facebook that this crypt will be formally described as _Cryptocoryne aura_ and is already nearly extinct in the wild, due to overcollecting.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/AquaticGardeners/permalink/10153556936519694/


----------

